# Temporary visa for Canada



## Neil87 (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently waiting for my IEC working holiday visa to come through, but I'm thinking of flying to Canada anyway on a temporary visa & doing some travelling within the country. Will it be more than likely that I will have trouble getting into the country if I don't have a flight departing Canada? I thought I might be able to show my documents at immigration that shows that I am waiting for a IEC visa, but I don't want to go if there is a high risk I'll get denied entry?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Neil87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my IEC working holiday visa to come through, but I'm thinking of flying to Canada anyway on a temporary visa & doing some travelling within the country. Will it be more than likely that I will have trouble getting into the country if I don't have a flight departing Canada? I thought I might be able to show my documents at immigration that shows that I am waiting for a IEC visa, but I don't want to go if there is a high risk I'll get denied entry?
> 
> ...


It's definitely a high risk move. It all depends on which Immigration Officer you get on landing.


----------

